# Schengen visa



## Zainab umair (Jan 22, 2016)

My khala lives in Amsterdam.i am umair living in Karachi, pakistan. I recently got married and she will be sponsoring me for schengen visa for honeymoon. What documents I would be needing for my wife? Do I need to change her nic and passport as well? Or marriage certificate is fine to show her as my wife? What is the procedure.


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

Zainab umair said:


> My khala lives in Amsterdam.i am umair living in Karachi, pakistan. I recently got married and she will be sponsoring me for schengen visa for honeymoon. What documents I would be needing for my wife? Do I need to change her nic and passport as well? Or marriage certificate is fine to show her as my wife? What is the procedure.


Don't really understand your question. What is khala? this person will sponsor you and your wife to come to the Netherlands?

The procedure is that the person in the Netherlands has enough salary (about €1450) and go to the municipality to invite you and your wife. For every more person, they need to have a higher salary.


----------

